# Air conditioners



## donnary (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a Keystone destination trailer of which I cleaned the air conditioner. when I took the cover off the coils the bottom was held on with 3 hinges, when I went to put them back on they were hard to do so I left them off. Do I really need them if I put the screws back in place without them?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2020)

donnary said:


> I have a Keystone destination trailer of which I cleaned the air conditioner. when I took the cover off the coils the bottom was held on with 3 hinges, when I went to put them back on they were hard to do so I left them off. Do I really need them if I put the screws back in place without them?


Hard to say not knowing why they were there.  From a old mechanic, they were there for a purpose so imo need to go back.


----------

